# Best bullet for the 7mm-08?



## Payton Everett

I shoot a Remington 700 7mm-08 and I have been shooting 140 gr Nosler Partitions. With the Partition though it just seems like if I dont shoot them trough the shoulder and DRT them they will run further than I'd like. I have hit 2 deer through the lungs that ran around 200 yards (with plenty of blood to follow). Maybe I need something that will expend more energy inside the deer? Which bullet are you guys shooting?


----------



## Beagler282

140 grain Hornady Superformance SST


----------



## 01Foreman400

Federal 140 gr. Barnes Tripple Shock X-Bullet?


----------



## jamiehunts

Beagler282 said:


> 140 grain Hornady Superformance SST


x 2


----------



## firefighter310

remington 140gr psp coreloks. not that expensive and i have not had to track deer over 40-50yards with them


----------



## take em

The Nosler partition is an excellent bullet but has controlled expansion. A 140gr 7mm-08 with a partition would literally perform well on elk size game. I would recommend a bullet that expands a little quicker for deer. There are plenty of good choices out there. You could go lighter and stay with the bonded type bullets or stay at 140gr. and go with a thinner jacket and softer core bullet. 

My personal experience with 7mm-08 is that the Hornady SST performs very well on deer but it is very velocity sensitive. If your average shot is 30 yards or less, try the custom line. If you do a lot of shooting at longer ranges then you can step up to the superformance line. Velocity plays a big part in bullet expansion and weight retention. If you will never shoot a deer past 200 yards then the added velocity of the Superformance is unnecessary and not preferred at closer range. I think for what you are wanting, the Hornady Custom ammo with the SST would be perfect. As with any new ammo you try, be sure and shoot some out of your rifle and make sure they shoot well before hunting with them.


----------



## Xrallison

My brother and my mother both shoot 140 core lokt and they only had to track one deer that my brother hit a little far back other the that drt I love a 7-08 wish I had bought my son one instead of the .243


----------



## Ben Athens

The 140 Fusion bullets work well out of the 7-08. Have good results from the Remington 140's too. Fusion also loads a 120 grain bullet that I am going to try next season


----------



## ryano

Ben Athens said:


> The 140 Fusion bullets work well out of the 7-08.



This ^......not saying its the "best" by any means but they work for me


----------



## georgiaboy2109

Fusions work great. Search fusion reviews ppl love them. The wife and I have been using them for 2 years. I've killed 3 with a 308 and she has killed 4 with her 7mm 08. All 7 were drt. Can't ask for more than that. Only time we didn't get a pass through is when I shot a 10 pt in the shoulder. Went through both shoulders and was just under the hide on the opposite side. 80% weight retention.


----------



## Ingelri

To add to what someone else mentioned, regardless of which brand or weight of bullet you choose, make sure your gun likes it.  You should be able to hold a 1-2 inch group at 100 yards from a bench with most of today's production ammo but sometime certain guns don't like certain ammo.

Also remember that different deer, for whatever reason, will react differently to different shots.  I've had big bucks I've shot with my .280 drop in their tracks and little does run a ways with the same bullet and bullet placement.  

For hunting, I like a bonded bullet with a pointed soft point.  I've used Core-Lokts and Fusions in different calibers with success.  Both of these bullets also won't break your wallet.  

I recently started trying out handloads so I'm curious to see how they increase performance in my rifles.  If you know someone who has reloading equipment, save your brass and see if you can work up your own load.  In the long run, it's less expensive particularly if you shoot a lot.

Mike


----------



## BigHutch

Anything that is legal will work fine, I've used the following with no issues: Hornady 139 gr SST® Superformance®

http://www.hornady.com/store/7mm-08-Rem-139-gr-SST-superformance/


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*140 gr Rem Corlokts is all you need*

Save your money, no need to spend $$$.  Between my 2 boys and I, we have taken many a deer with the 7mm-08 with these bullets.  Only had to track one more than 25 yards and it was due to bad shot placement.


----------



## TurkeyH90

*Remington Core lokt*

Yep, Core lokts for 20 yrs now. Better luck than with my 300.


----------



## alligood729

firefighter310 said:


> remington 140gr psp coreloks. not that expensive and i have not had to track deer over 40-50yards with them



this^^^ I killed a lot of deer with factory corelokt ammo...never lost a one, and i killed a truck load.......


----------



## jkoch

I have been shooting 140 GR. Nosler AccuBonds For several years. Have never had one go more than 50 yds. and blood trails a blind man could follow. Most are DRT.


----------



## dgflowers90

139 grain Hornady Superformance is what i use


----------



## DEERFU

Beagler282 said:


> 140 grain Hornady Superformance SST



^^^^this works good for me


----------



## rocket

firefighter310 said:


> remington 140gr psp coreloks. Not that expensive and i have not had to track deer over 40-50yards with them



this


----------



## triton

I reload 120grn Nosler blastic tip for my wifes A Bolt 7mm08 and my Ruger Compact 7mm08.- 39grn.IMR 4064


----------



## savage11006

Sierra game kings


----------



## Doe Master

Beagler282 said:


> 140 grain Hornady Superformance SST



Hands down without a doubt. My son shot these for years and always dropped them in there tracks I believe his were 139gr though I could be wrong it was several years ago.


----------



## Nga.

firefighter310 said:


> remington 140gr psp coreloks. not that expensive and i have not had to track deer over 40-50yards with them



Best I've found for the 7mm08


----------



## nwgahunter

I started using the 140 gr Berger VLD this year. OMG!!! Bang Flops!!


----------



## Armyhunter17

my son shoots the managed recoil remington corelocks, 140 gr, he has shot 3 deer with them, none took a step.  I have shot 4 myself with his gun, and they are all DRT as well.  Shoulder/lung/heart area with all but one (it was a neck shot).  They work well with his gun (Ruger M77---top tang safety).


----------



## tad1

I too have done well with rem 140 gr core-locks out of my 7mm08.
I have also killed deer with hornady light magnum 139 ballistic tips of some type and a federal ballistic tip of some type.  I didn't like the way the ballistic tips tended to fragment, but maybe this is the way they were designed.?
I also killed several deer with some cheap Winchester soft tip lead bullets with great pass throughs.
When I go mule deer or elk hunting in a few yrs, I will reassess my bullet selection but for whitetail I've been very happy with corelocks.
I wouldn't hesitate to buy a few more boxes of corelocks next time I'm running low.


----------



## Hyper Sniper

01Foreman400 said:


> Federal 140 gr. Barnes Tripple Shock X-Bullet?



X2 Best bullet I have ever found, and is extrememly accurate to boot.


----------



## godogs57

Nosler Accubonds loaded behind 41.0 grains of 4064 powder...deadly, accurate and lots of bang-flops. If you don't reload perhaps you can find some in Federal Premium perhaps. If Accubonds don't make your propeller spin give good ol CoreLokts a try and you won't regret that choice either.

If you decide you like Barnes Tipped TSX bullets...try to go with the 120 grain bullets...they are like a stick of dynamite in the 7/08...almost like they were tailor made for that round.


----------



## Hammack

I agree with godogs.  I have been using the 120gr. barnes tipped tsx bullets and they have performed flawlessly.  The 139gr SST's perform very well also.


----------



## Magowah

Best I have found out of my Rem CDL is the 120 grTTXS. I know folks are tired of hearing it but I shot it 8 times last year and killed 9 deer, all DRT. Others are good but I think they are the BEST.


----------



## GAHUNTER60

In my opinion, you are already using the best bullet ever designed in the Nosler Partition.  Yes, you could go to a lighter-constructed bullet, like the Sierra Game King, and get more bang-flops -- that is until you don't!  And when you don't, good luck following the blood trail, since there won't be much of one.

I went this route a few years ago and shot bunch of deer with the Game Kings that went DRT.  Then one day I shot one that didn't.  I ended up finding it after a two-hour grid search, but there was no blood trail because there was no exit.

Typically, Nosler Partitions offer the best of both worlds, with the thinly-jacketed nose section offering quick expansion upon entrance.  Typically, this section then sheds off, and the encapsulated base section continues pushing through the animal, doing damage, until it exits.  I don't think this is the way the designer ever intended for it to work, however it is very effective.


----------



## Kris87

if you want a good blood trail, just shoot em with an arrow.


----------



## BassSlayer6

corlock 140s


----------



## alvin1161

*best 7-08*

the best bullet i choose from is first what my x-bolt likes the best, and that is the barnes/TSX 140gr.   I like the all copper bullet, it hits hard and petals back causing lots of damage and always makes two holes.   I like the light rifle, with no kick and outstanding accurracy to my capabilty of 200yds. Good rifle X great scope X great bullet = success........if the outcome is different it is always ME!


----------

